# Computer Racing (off topic)



## mrstumpy (Oct 5, 2013)

I don't know where else to ask this, but here goes: Way back when I was still using Windows 98, there was an Australian outfit that made a really neat racing simulator called "Dirt Track Racing." It was easy to learn, yet got tougher the more you raced, so it never got old.

Eventually there were two versions, Stock Cars and Sprint Cars. I loved the Stock Car sim (maybe because I used to race real Stockers on dirt), but when I updated to my next computer, it was not compatable.

As far as I know, these programs were never updated. I also lost interest in the NASCAR sims pretty quickly and got rid of my steering wheel and pedals. I can't even recall the name of the people who made "Dirt Track Racing" to look for them again.

Fast forward ten or more years and I have a four year old grandnephew who is getting into computer sims. No extra equiupment like steering wheels or pedals are required. It got me to thinking about the old "Dirt Track racing" I used to enjoy.

Does anyone remember this? Have any idea if it was ever upgraded? Is there a similar modern kind of dirt track Stock car simulation today? Old racer wants to know!

Stumpy in Ahia:thumbsup:


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

Goggle DTRSC

The name of the group is ratbag.
But there had been no patches that work for this game, that I know of. If you find one....LMK!

There is also a very neat road racing game call Grand Prix Legends There is a pretty active sub culture out there that revolves around this game.


----------



## FOSTBITTEN (Aug 1, 2013)

Look up Dirt Track Racing 2. It is made by the same folks (Ratbag). They have Street Stocks, Late Models, & Northeastern Modifieds. You can still download this game online. 

Most sites have a demo version you can download for free. They will just give you something like an hour of free trial time. This is a link to the site I used to get my version of the paid game.http://www.games2download.com/free-racing-games/dirt-track-racing2.htm The first button the page is for the free trial version. I would do that so you can see if it works on your computer. 

There are some sites that do "mods" for the game too. Such as Dirt Wizard. This gives you different chassis types, skins/livery's, body styles. 

Also you can get a simple game pad that looks like a Playstation controller. From a place like Best Buy, Gamestop, or even Wal Mart & Target. This will make playing much easier. That I remember these controllers are in the $20 range.


----------



## mrstumpy (Oct 5, 2013)

I'll have to go to a game store or big box store and see what I can find. As usual, I'm out of touch and seem to be beating a dead horse when it comes to what I'm looking for. It just doesn't exist anymore.

Well that's about normal for me...I like vintage cars, trains, and planes, and still race T-jets which haven't been made in forty years and TCR cars which are twenty years out of date.

But I will take a trip to the two shopping malls locally and see what I can find. At least I'll leave the stores a little more up to date and knowledgeable!

Thanks guys.:thumbsup:

Stumpy in Ahia:freak:


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

try Gamestop.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

If you think you would like a demolition derby type game, I can recommend Test Drive Eve of Destruction (not to be confused with the other "Test Drive" games). I know it's available for PS2. You start out with a Chevette type car and work your way up to the big race by winning races both on and off the track, with junk yard cars that you buy from the local yard and improve at the garage across the street. Lots of different race tracks that you unlock as you progress through the game leading up to the ultimate showdown. It's got a great sound track too!! 

The quick game mode also has some neat matches like the school bus races and the gauntlet where you race in a hearse and there's 20 cars coming after you. Be forewarned, it's addicting!


----------



## FOSTBITTEN (Aug 1, 2013)

slotcarman12078 said:


> If you think you would like a demolition derby type game, I can recommend Test Drive Eve of Destruction (not to be confused with the other "Test Drive" games). I know it's available for PS2. You start out with a Chevette type car and work your way up to the big race by winning races both on and off the track, with junk yard cars that you buy from the local yard and improve at the garage across the street. Lots of different race tracks that you unlock as you progress through the game leading up to the ultimate showdown. It's got a great sound track too!!
> 
> The quick game mode also has some neat matches like the school bus races and the gauntlet where you race in a hearse and there's 20 cars coming after you. Be forewarned, it's addicting!


Yes, yes, & yes!! That game is great!! Also World of Outlaws & Saturday Night Speedway are also great games too. Both for the PS2 & both made by Ratbag. The game made these days cannot touch these games for great gameplay. Sure the graphics are better now. But, as far as I am concerned these games just play better, smoother, & more fun.


----------



## asennafan (Jan 19, 2013)

smalltime said:


> Goggle DTRSC
> 
> The name of the group is ratbag.
> But there had been no patches that work for this game, that I know of. If you find one....LMK!
> ...


I'm part of that sub-culture, Grand Prix Legends has great support and is still the best racing sim ever for PC.


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

asennafan said:


> I'm part of that sub-culture, Grand Prix Legends has great support and is still the best racing sim ever for PC.


I've been playing that game for decades.

Truly an addiction. I've been trying to figure out Monaco for two years.

(Gurney eagle)


----------



## TexMexSu (Mar 24, 2012)

Dirt Track Racing 1 and 2 were good as was Saturday Night, but now I have been using Rfactor and Dirt Works Designs to get a much better sim of Late Model Dirt Track Racing!










Plenty of cars and tracks to download.










You can adjust pretty much everything.

Wicked cool dirt track sim!

P.S. This is on a computer so you will need some decent speeds and video card.


----------



## FOSTBITTEN (Aug 1, 2013)

Tex I know all too well about DirtFactor. The only reason I didn't add it to my list, is because MY STUPID PC WILL NOT RUN IT WITHOUT SOME MAJOR UPGRADES!!! That game just looks like a blast to me. Please don't take my post the wrong way I am not mad at you Tex. I am just jealous of you.:wave:

ps. There are a few new mobile Dirt racing games that just came out this year.


----------



## TexMexSu (Mar 24, 2012)

FOSTBITTEN said:


> MY STUPID PC WILL NOT RUN IT WITHOUT SOME MAJOR UPGRADES!!! That game just looks like a blast to me.


It is, and it kicks the 'carp' out of all other dirt sims!

We upgrade our main computer every few years for that very reason, using the old one as a back-up and to run certain things that seem to work better on older OS. Vinyl cutter and embroidery machines to be specific.


Nice to be able to download local and famous tracks to race on, along with actual drivers cars.


Bloomquist carrying the left front at LaSalle Speedway.....











I mean really, could it get any better than that?????


----------



## FOSTBITTEN (Aug 1, 2013)

Salt in the wound.

I saw an interview with Bloomquist years back when the left front lifting trend started. He said he likes to think that since his car has four tires he should keep them all on the ground.


----------



## TexMexSu (Mar 24, 2012)

FOSTBITTEN said:


> I saw an interview with Bloomquist years back when the left front lifting trend started. He said he likes to think that since his car has four tires he should keep them all on the ground.


Depends on the day, and track.

4 bar chassis, lots of rear steer and..........










Most of those guys will say one thing and then go back to the trailer and do the exact opposite.

I remember one of the first times I saw someone do that and everyone in the pits would say......."Looks neat but it's not the fast way around the track"

How wrong they were.

Our local 3/5's mile dirt track record was set again earlier this year at 12.19, on 3 wheels.


----------



## FOSTBITTEN (Aug 1, 2013)

I have watched him run like that too. I always thought it to be interesting that he came out and said that on a tv broadcast. I think it was more or less Bloomequist stating that he does not build his chassis' to run like that. Do you mean 3/8ths mile in 12.19 seconds?


----------



## TexMexSu (Mar 24, 2012)

FOSTBITTEN said:


> Do you mean 3/8ths mile in 12.19 seconds?



Oops, yes I did. It's listed as 1/4 mile high bank clay, but it's bigger than other 1/4 mile tracks here, and would probably be better listed as medium banked. Some of the racers refer to it as 3/8's.


----------



## mrstumpy (Oct 5, 2013)

Actually, having been around since the fifties, there was a time when EVERYONE who was fast on dirt "carried the left front" in the turns! The open wheel guys were specially in love with three wheels on the track!

True, having all four wheels on the ground is better from an engineering standpoint. In fact a friend who built race cars and was a GM engineer was firmly against rear steer and "clamping up" the chassis. He said any time you lift the left of the car away from the ground to cause it to steer you were raising the center of gravity and making it vulnerable to roll over. "Carrying the left front" was better because it carried very little weight in a turn and the chassis remained closer to the ground.

Hell, I don't know, I've seen both chassis set ups be good and also crash in all my years in racing! Too many variables in dirt tracking. But I'm still scouting around for a way to do it on my computer 'cause I'm too poor and too old to do it for real anymore!:thumbsup:

Race carefully!

Stumpy in Ahia:wave:


----------



## Roddgerr (Feb 8, 2006)

Stumpy, I'll have to set up my simulator out in the slot car room. I have all the DTR sims and some others.


----------



## mrstumpy (Oct 5, 2013)

Much appreciated! I'll probably be running a bit more with you guys from now on.

Stumpy in Ahia


----------



## FOSTBITTEN (Aug 1, 2013)

This game just came out a few days ago. It looks like it would be fun. I have been watching this game for a while now. I was hoping it was going to be a mobile game. But it got released for pc. I dont know if I have enough computer to play it though.

http://store.steampowered.com/app/288650/


----------

